# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kur mendoni se do futet Shqiperia ne Bashkimin Europian?

## Enri

Ju ftoj te shpreheni te gjithe per mendimin tuaj mbi kohen e hyrjes se Shqiperise ne Europe.
Eshte i gatshem vendi yne te hyje ne Europe?
Sa kohe do na duhet te aderojme ?
 Do futemi ndonjehere ne Europe apo jemi te denuar te jetojme ne pafundesi jashte saj? 
Keto dhe te tjera pyetje dhe probleme jane vetem disa mbi te cilat mund te diskutoni ne kete teme.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Une them ne 10 vitet e ardshme... 

Sepse besoj se duhen gjenerata te reja, per ta pastruar "berllogun" (mbeturinat) e socializmit... 

ASD

----------


## Mina

Me ate rrumpalle qe u be ne parlament, pasi u largua Prodi, asnjehere! Dhe nuk qe rastesore por e paramenduar! Popullit mund t`i interesoje integrimi, por e ka tjeterkush ne dore!

----------


## Reiart

Do futemi do futemi, me parullen e Leninit ne balle, nje hap para dhe dy mbrapa ne do te futemi pa tjeter.

----------


## korçar

Kur Bashkimi Evropian te shperbehet...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Tash me kujtohet Migjeni dhe nje thenie e tij e famshme... "Deshironte, deshironte ta bente nje Revolucion ne miniature..." 

Ehhhh...

----------


## Muzaka

Une mendoj se Shqiperia do te behet anetare e BE pas 10-20 vjetesh nese cdo gje ecen me keto ritme. 

Po te shikoni me kujdes llojin e marreveshjes qe na ka ofruar BE eshte Stabilisation Association Agreement qe eshte e ndryshme nga ajo e vendeve te tjera te Evropes Lindore te cileve u eshte ofruar Association Agreement. Nga kjo del fare qarte se kemi pune me stabilizimeine e vendit dhe pastaj pund te flasin per tu anetaresuar ne BE. Prandaj pa patur zgjedhje te lira, pa patur respektim te te drejtave te njeriut, pa patur shtet ligjor Shqiperia nuk behet anetare e BE-se. 

Kur u pyet Prodi se sa do te zgjasnin negociatat e hapura ai nuk dha ndonje pergjigje qe te tregonte se kur ato do te perfundonin.

Pradaj miq te dashur ne kemi per te "negociuar", ne fakt kemi per tu monitoruar ne cdo hap te funksionimit te shtetit nga BE deri sa te krijojme nje shtet stabel. Nje gje e tille varet vetem nga ne.
Prandaj them se me keto ritme dhe po nuk beme ndonje 97 tjeter do te jemi anetar te BE-se pas 10 vjeteve.

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Ju ftoj te shpreheni te gjithe per mendimin tuaj mbi kohen e hyrjes se Shqiperise ne Europe.
> Eshte i gatshem vendi yne te hyje ne Europe?
> Sa kohe do na duhet te aderojme ?
>  Do futemi ndonjehere ne Europe apo jemi te denuar te jetojme ne pafundesi jashte saj? 
> Keto dhe te tjera pyetje dhe probleme jane vetem disa mbi te cilat mund te diskutoni ne kete teme.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hahahahaha  hahahaha hahahahahahahahahahah................
hahahaha .......eeeeeeeeeeehh
Aman mos na beni te vdesim gazit
Kur do te futet Shqiperia ne Europe thote. Hahahahahaha...........
Po ja u fut Shqiperia ne Europe, po pastaj???????

Une per vete mendoj ta fusim Shqiperine ne Amerike. Ndoshta na sheh Zoti dhe na e ploteson deshiren dhe nuk na len jetim. 

Perpjekjet tona per ta futur me forcat tona Shqiperine ne Amerike duhet te jene me te medha se perpjekjet qe beme per ta futur Shqiperine po me forcat tona ne Jugosllavi ose kur donim ta fusnim ne Bashkimin Sovjetik ose kur donim ta fusnim gjithmone me forcat tona ne Kine.

 :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## alvi

Ishalla asnjehere, se Evropa na e ka me te futme.
Ishalla i rrim larg dhe lidhena me Daje Samin.

----------


## malli

mendoj brenda 10vjetesh

----------


## Estella

Une i jap 12 vjet Max.
Por ne te vertete shpresoj qe te ndodhi me pare.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Shpresojme sa me heret, edhepse faktoret ekonomike nuk do jene gjithmone ne favor te Shqiperise.

----------


## DON_Endri

Duke pasur parasysh ritmin e reformave social-ekonomiko-politike dhe nivelin e cilesise se punes se administrates shqiptare, futja ne BE mund te behet e mundur ne intervalin kohor 11-14 vjet.

p.s Kur te hyjme, sdo kemi me titullin ''the poorest country in Europe'', por do te quhemi, ''Albania......one of the poorest countries of the EU''

----------


## babetironsja

ne do futemi ne bashkimin europian kur ne vend te fatos nanos do te jem une. atehere ka shume mundesi ALB. qe te hyj ne bashkimin se deri tashi me vjen keq tiu a them se shqipua eshte vendi im dhe e dua shume nuk ka gjo ne vij.

----------


## simply_me

hahaa great........Pedro je nr 1! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klajd02

Mendoj se do duhen me shume se 20 vjet, neqoftese un e krahasoj me standartin dhe politiken uropine. Ne shqiperi luhet politika e "Xhepave" (dmth kush te fitoj me shum para) dhe jo ajo e zhvillimit dhe ndertimit te saj. Nuk mund te them brenda 5-10 ose 20 vjetet e ardhshme sepse ka shume proleme si psh Energjia elektrike, Uji, Papunesia etj..etj... Nuk eshte vetem regullimi i fasades se jashtme te Tiranes pershembull, por e ghjith Shqiperis. Dhe sa te jen ato njerez qe mendoj vetem per veten e tyre dhe jo per POPULLIN do te duhen te pakten 20 vjet.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BUJAR

ne do futemi ne BE kur ta bejme BE si Shqiperia.Dhe kjo do te ndodhi ne 10 vjetet e ardhshme.

----------


## Enri

Hyrja e Shqiperise ne Europe eshte e pamundur te ndodhe brenda 20 vjeteve te ardhshem. 
Kjo jo vetem sepse gjendja aktuale politiko-ekonomike e Shqiperise eshte e vajtueshme, por dhe sepse procedurat e aderimit ne BE  jane te kohezgjatjeje teper te madhe. 
Mjafton qe dikush qe sapo ka ardhur nga nje vend europian te hedhe nje sy duke bere nje rruge nga Tirana ne Gjirokaster per te kuptuar se sa larg jemi ne nga standartet europiane...
Eshte perllogaritur sipas nje studimi te nje Komisionit Europian qe Shqiperia ekonomikisht te arrije standartet europiane do ti duhet nga 50 - 70 vjet!

----------


## saimiri-uk

Mendimin e gjen ne linkun e meposhtem pas nje takimi te drejtperdrejte me Komisionerin Europian per UK Neil Kinnock ne nje seminar ne universitetin e Wellsit para pak ditesh.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13532

Ketu mund te shihni se sa larg jemi.

----------


## Enri

Saimir
E kam lexuar, dhe bashkohem me mendimin tuaj

----------

